# Around the Kitchen Table- Near misses and other stories...



## Bograt (31 Aug 2004)

Some of my earliest memories of my father in the airforce are of him sitting at the kitchen table, wearing his flight suit and sharing a couple of stubby Molson Export and Labat 50s with his crewmates. They would talk about past flights, gaffs and goofs. I would sit on his lap and listen for hours. Well, without getting too sentimental, 25 years later I am beginning to walk down that path. I think he enjoyed the time in the mess and the kitchen more than he did flying- and he loved to fly. Anyways, I wanted to share a couple of his stories, and hopefully hear a couple of yours. I don't have any stories yet, but can't wait to have a couple 

1. In the early 80s (81-83) he flew Auroras out of Greenwood. On one particular trip, the crew was doing some ASW   stuff 150-200 miles off the coast of Labrador. It was early spring, and apparently the weather was crap- Snow and blowing snow and visibility was non existant. They were doing "stuff" low level (around 300 feet), and got a contact on their surface radar and decided to "investigate". They changed course to intercept the surface contact when the PIC had a "bad feeling". Without reason the Aircraft commander decided to climb to 1000 feet. As they flew over the target the radar altimeter changed from 1000 feet to 26 feet. Needless to say they were surprised, and initiated a climbing turn to see what almost ruined their day. Through the snow and crap, the Navs peeked out of the window to see the largest iceburg they have ever seen. Needless to say a couple of beer were consumed when they went home.

2.   Again flying Auroras out of Greenwood they were on exercise in the North Sea. It was a big NATO event, and a collection of AWS crews from Britain, US, Netherlands etc.. were competing against British and US subs. It was the last day of the exercise, and they were just behind the US P-3 crew. Word got out the the P-3 crew were unable to prosecute the sub on the last day- which gave the Canadians an opportunity to come out on top. Three hours of night time patrol, and the acoustics fellows had no trace of the contact. Time was soon going to be up to call it quits- until finally a contact. The crew began to intiate tactics for a torp run- again minding the time limit. Visability was poor and there was tunnel vision on killing the sub. Finally they began to line up for a torp drop when the pilot groans-"Ahhhh crap.... Maneuvering...." The Aurora roared   as full power went to the engines, and the aircraft rolled over to 60 or so degrees and nosed up... Out of the fuseloge windows the deck of an offshore oil rig could be seen with the moustache wearing oil riggers as they dived for cover...."
As an aside, a couple of years ago, my father met up with a past crew member for that flight while they were in Winterpeg for meetings. After a couple of sociable they went to a Timmies for a coffee started speaking with the owner who was behind the counter. The owner said that he was Norwegian and moved to Canada in the mid eighties... When he was asked why he moved he said "Well I used to work on oil Riggs in the North Sea, but I decided to give it up after we were almost hit by a  plane one night" My father and his friend didn't say a word, and thanked him for the coffee. True story.
As an aside, they did kill the sub on the second pass. 

Cheers,

typos with be the death of me


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (31 Aug 2004)

Wow.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (1 Sep 2004)

Bograt said:
			
		

> . I would sit on his lap and listen for hours. Well, without getting too sentimental, 25 years later I am beginning to walk down that path. I think he enjoyed the time in the mess and the kitchen more than he did flying- and he loved to fly.



Great stories...and oh....welcome to the "kitchen".  Notice any similarities between this forum and your dad's mess?  Life goes on....


----------

